# Schwarzy confessa: "Ho un figlio segreto"



## Mari' (17 Maggio 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger con Maria Shriver

*Dopo le indiscrezioni del Los Angeles Times l'ex  governatore, appena separato dalla moglie, ammette di avere avuto un  bambino da una collaboratrice familiare che ha lavorato in casa sua per  vent'anni: "Comprendo i sentimenti di rabbia della mia famiglia". Il  precedente più famoso? Quello di Mitterrand. Ma ci sono analogie anche  coi casi Beckham, Eddie Murphy, Maradona... di CLAUDIA MORGOGLIONE*



Il caso più famoso di uomo politico con una  figlia tenuta segreta per anni è e resta quello di François Mitterrand,  lo scomparso ex presidente francese. Ma adesso, dall'altra parte  dell'oceano, si scopre che un altro personaggio pubblico - uomo delle  istituzioni, ma anche superstar planetaria - ha tenuto nascosto un  bambino nato al di fuori del matrimonio. Un caso destinato a fare  scalpore, visto che il personaggio in questione è Arnold Schwarzenegger.  Ex Terminator, ex governatore della California, che ha appena  annunciato la sua separazione dalla moglie *Maria Shriver, dopo 25 anni di unione*.

E  proprio l'esistenza di questo figlio - nato da un'ex domestica di  Schwarzy, e che ora ha dieci anni - spiega la rottura, apparentemente  improvvisa, tra lui e la consorte, che come tutti sanno è anche un  membro della famiglia Kennedy. La novità è che, dopo le indiscrezioni  appena uscite sul Los Angeles Times, l'attore ha deciso di venire allo  scoperto. "Dopo aver lasciato l'incarico di governatore ho raccontato a  mia moglie di questa vicenda che ha avuto luogo più di dieci anni fa",  ha fatto sapere, in un comunicato ufficiale. In cui ha scritto anche:  "Comprendo e merito i sentimenti di rabbia e disapprovazione dei miei  amici e della mia famiglia. Non ci sono scuse e me ne assumo la piena  responsabilità".

Una scoperta, quella, del figlio segreto, che *la Shriver non è riuscita a tollerare*.  Anche perché, a rendere più bruciante la confessione, è la donna con  cui Schwarzenegger ha avuto il bambino: una cameriera che ha lavorato  nella casa dell'ex governatore e della moglie per oltre 20 anni. E anche  in questo caso, il gossip internazionale può riportare numerosi  precedenti, nel mondo delle celebrities: basta pensare alla baby sitter  che provocò la prima rottura tra *Jude Law e Sienna Miller*; o alla colf che qualche anno fa fece vacillare l'apparentemente inossidabile unione d'amore e d'affari tra *David Beckham* e sua moglie *Victoria.*  La cosa, del resto, non deve sorprendere: tutti questi uomini "beccati"  con signore o signorine che lavorano nella loro casa sono personaggi  pubblici, sempre sotto i riflettori, sempre seguiti dalle body guard. Un  contesto in cui la relazione clandestina con chi hai sempre davanti  agli occhi, in uno dei pochi posti in cui puoi proteggere la tua  intimità (e cioè la tua abitazione), diventa la scelta più semplice. 

Nel  caso di Scharzenegger, però, il legame con la domestica ha prodotto  anche un figlio. Secondo quanto rivelato da fonti vicine all'ex attore,   il sessantatreenne ex Terminator cinematografico *ha provveduto al mantenimento del bambino fin dalla nascita*;  la madre, invece, avrebbe smesso di lavorare in casa sua solo di  recente. Circostanza, questa, che avrà ferito in maniera particolare la  Shriver. Non tutti i papà famosi di figli concepiti al di fuori del  matrimonio, però, hanno accettato di riconoscere o mantenere quei  bambini: basta pensare ai casi di *Eddie Murphy*, padre naturale di un bebè avuto dall'ex Spice Girl *Mel B*; o di *Diego Armando Maradona*, nella celebre vicenda con la napoletana *Cristiana Sinagra*. Ricchi e famosi, dunque, ma non sempre signori.

(17 maggio 2011)
http://d.repubblica.it/rubriche/people-gossip/2011/05/17/news/arnold_figlia-337709/?ref=HRESS-2


Cazzarola  dopo 25anni ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Maggio 2011)

Bhé almeno ha prevenuto la moria dei maschi nelle guerre USA a venire ... 

Scusa il sarcasmo, ma mi spiace per il figlio che ora si trova di fronte la bega Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

Ora il quadretto e' completo:


*Ecco Patty, l'amante di Schwarzenegger - foto*

  


La donna che ha avuto un figlio 10 anni fa dall'attore  ed ex governatore della California, 
è stata identificata dai media Usa  come Mildred Patricia Baena, detta Patty. 
50 anni, è stata per 20 anni  la domestica della famiglia. E già spopola su Facebook 





http://www.repubblica.it/



:uhoh:​


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Ma la tipa nell'immagine grande è la moglie oppure l'amante dieci anni fa? 

No perché l'immagine attuale dell'amante...l'amore è cieco....


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma la tipa nell'immagine grande è la moglie oppure l'amante dieci anni fa?  *E' la moglie*
> 
> No perché l'immagine attuale dell'amante...l'amore è cieco....


Leggi qua:

http://www.hollywoodgrind.com/arnold-schwarzenegger-mistress-mildred-patricia-baena-picture/


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2011)

*Pero'*

Buttare all'aria una bella famiglia come la sua per una buzzurra del genere:

http://it.cinema.yahoo.com/foto/schwarzy-ecco-con-chi-ha-tradito-la-moglie-1305715658-slideshow/

fa male  poverina sua moglie ...


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buttare all'aria una bella famiglia come la sua per una buzzurra del genere:
> 
> http://it.cinema.yahoo.com/foto/schwarzy-ecco-con-chi-ha-tradito-la-moglie-1305715658-slideshow/
> 
> fa male  poverina sua moglie ...


Mamma mia, è pur vero che non è bello ciò che è bello ma....però non c'è proprio paragone. :unhappy:

Avrà trovato in lei una semplicità d'animo senza uguali...che ne so...:unhappy:


----------

